# breakaway brake clip -- is this OK?



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nope I wouldn't because that could bend and pop that clip off the end, to me looks fairly easy to do... have you tried pulling on it? And have you seen how much pressure it takes to pull the emergency brake clip out? I would compare that to how much pressure that clip would take by pulling on the red cord... if I was worried I would hook it up without attaching the trailer to the truck and gently see what would happen. But to me no way would I rely on that clip...

You WANT to clip strong enough to pull the emergency brake clip off the emergency brake... again I would see how much pressure each takes before I would rely on that with my horses in the trailer.

ETA looking at it close that is really hooked to a very skinny piece of metal not the heavy part... nope no way...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Did you put that there for the safety chains?? I don't know what you are meaning by "breakaway cord". 
You have the hitch, and the safety chains. Then there is a plug in for your trailer brakes.
So is this what you have put in for your safety chains??
If so, this is very very very unsafe. I wouldn't pull a trailer down my driveway with that!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

No, not the safety chains. I mean, you can see the safety chain latch in the picture. It's the big thick one in the back that's attached to a thick wire cable.

This is the one for the breakaway brakes or safety brakes -- the ones that activate if your trailer gets separated from your truck.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I had to use a snap hook on the breakaway with my new trailer (the old one had enough cable length on it so that it looped through itself). I think that’s probably the easiest and quickest way to go and would be a more secure than your square pin.

I can’t tell size from the picture but it looks like the metal is quite thick so I wonder if you can make a 4 inch or bigger snap hook work? It should be the heavy duty kind (not aluminium or whatever the light weight ones are) and you should be able to get them off the shelf at Home Depot or Tractor Supply type stores. Alternatively, you might be able to make a chain link coupler work if you can find one with an opening big enough to go over the metal.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We use a carbinger clip on our breakaway cable...
Very possible either you bought to small or you bought correct and it needs to be wiggled a bit to slip over your thick hitch chain holes...
I would try the carbinger clip again and not expect it to go "snap" so easily but might need a bit of wiggle cause then it also isn't going to easily fall off from a vibration like you had happen..
What you have is not suitable as it will release to easily.
You need something with enough resistance its going to hold together till the pin is pulled should you have a uh-oh happen.
🐴....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I had my husband look at it and he also thinks that it's not going to fit into that spot. I'm thinking of going by Lowes on the way home today and just trying to get something there. Should they have something that would work? If not, what would be a good store to try? I don't want to order online again -- I want to see it in person.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AC
Probably it would hold well enough to pull the release pin from the breakaway box, but do you really wanna risk it?
Find a chain-repair link big enough to fit the hole on your hitch. Install it permanently, and clip your carabiner to that.

edit to add: Also, the large clip on your safety chains: Flip it over so the opening is down. That little spring-loaded gate is just to prevent the hook from bouncing off; it won't handle a load, and it is less likely to be subjected to one if it is facing down rather than up.
I'm an ex-rock-climber; proper carabiner loading is a Science in that field 
Additional edit: Keep a spare 'biner in yer glove box, along with your spare hitch pin.


----------

